# 4.22 Lake Livingston Grandslam



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

Took a day off today since the whitebass have been hitting the deck. Got to state park by 7am then headed to the island for some jug fishing. The bite was a little slow but we manage to catch 13 cats by 10am. So i told my bro lets go catch some stripers since its been awhile felt a striper bite so we headed up north and indeed they were home and hungry with 3 fish 24" and the rest 19", and gave the boat her first striper slime. By noon look like somebody turned off the light switch and they stop biting. Brother said screw it lets go fill up the cooler and went back near the south end of the island to finish the whitebass. Left state park 2pm to beat Houston traffic jam. Thanks again Michael with Lake Livingston Adventures them fishing trips pays off.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice wtg!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nicely done. Congrats on a fine day.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

LLA all the way! 

That's what I'm talkin about! 

Congrats on the awesome day!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job fellas!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Incredible beard for asian!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

You're gonna have to change your handle.... that's not the work of a noob.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job fellas! It's always nice to see people go out on their own and be successful after our trips. Those striper look great! Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Look like You'll had a great day fishing...Happy Days


----------



## Its a bigggg fish (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was really nice to get on them stripers. Thanks crusader I keep the beard really groomed but when I'm on the lake it get really messy. Thanks Michael for all the knowledge you showed us.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is some nice fish there!!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is outstanding you guys killed it. Did you catch the Striper on live bait of jigs?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Its a bigggg fish said:


> Thanks everyone. It was really nice to get on them stripers. Thanks crusader I keep the beard really groomed but when I'm on the lake it get really messy. Thanks Michael for all the knowledge you showed us.


Dude, I seriously admired it, no jokes. And it is a fact that having Asian blood means less facial hair. Makes your feat quite impressive. Just in case -- I meant no offense.


----------



## Its a bigggg fish (Jun 30, 2010)

Crusader. No offense taken. I just wanted to grow it see if I could do it and now I don't know when to shave it off. Plus my coworker sells products for beards and stash and I have to promote for him.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Its a bigggg fish said:


> Plus my coworker sells products for beards and stash and I have to promote for him.


Get a cut! (I mean cut of his profits :-D)


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice haul nice job.


----------

